
Designing the Most Successful Educational Game of All Time (The Oregon Trail) - namanyayg
https://medium.com/the-philipendium/how-i-managed-to-design-the-most-successful-educational-computer-game-of-all-time-4626ea09e184
======
EliRivers
If you like this, consider Maher's series on Oregon Trail (
[http://www.filfre.net/2011/03/on-the-trail-of-the-oregon-
tra...](http://www.filfre.net/2011/03/on-the-trail-of-the-oregon-trail-
part-1/) ) and indeed everything else he's written.

I have read his piece on Monkey Island more than once.

------
cbanek
I loved this article 987 pounds worth, however I was only able to carry 100
pounds back to the wagon.

------
quirkot
still waiting on that Donner Party DLC

